# Concept E Magnum im 2.1 Betrieb ?



## Lik0 (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche für meinen PC ein Sateliten Sound System und bin da auf das "Concept E Magnum" von Teufel gestossen.

Da ich nicht ständig 6 Lautsprecher auf/um/unter meinem Schreibtisch in surround Anordnung haben will, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man das System auch als 2.1 System betreiben kann. 2 Sateliten + 1 Sub.
Die beiden Sateliten würde ich auf meinen Schreibtisch stellen und den Sub darunter.
Jetzt kommt von euch berechtigt die Frage, warum ich mir kein 2.1 system kaufe (wie z.B. das Logitech Z-2300)

1.Möchte ich gerne optionell schnell das 5.1 system aufbauen können,
2. kostet das Teufel 5.1 nicht mehr so viel

kurz zusammengefasst:
Mit dem "Concept E Magnum" dauerhaft ein 2.1 system auf dem Schreibtisch und optionell schnell aufbaubar zu 5.1
Geht das ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2005)

jein... das problem ist, dass wenn du den PC auf stereo/2.1-betrieb einstellst es kein extra signal nur für den sub gibt. d.h. dass halt nur aus den front-boxen was kommt, aber alles andere bleibt stumm. 

du kannst aber den PC in 5.1 lassen und die rear-boxen sowie den center einfach nicht mit dranstecken, das geht natürlich. bei nicht-surround-signalen wäre das dann wie stereo, jedenfalls müßte es so sein, da der PC j erstmal alles bass-artige trennt für den sub. bin aber nicht sicher, ob evtl. dann nicht doch was verloren geht, was normalerweise der center von sich geben müßte... 

das müßte mal einer mit einem 5.1 system ausprobieren und die erfahrungen posten. muss natürich ein analoges system sein, kein digitales 


oder ist das E Magnum digital? dann kannst du vielleicht sogar sowieso dort dann einen stereo-modus aktivieren. bei digitalen surroundboxen hast du allerdings keinen echtzeitberechneten game-surroundsound, also zB wenn sich ein gegner von hinten link nähert usw.


----------



## Lik0 (23. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe Teufel kontaktiert und folgende Antwort bekommen :



			
				Antwort E-Mail von Teufel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie das System nur als 2.1-System verwenden wollen, dann sollten Sie dieses einfach im Stereomodus betreiben. Sie müssen die Kanäle für hinten und den Center auch nicht verbinden - schließen Sie nur die Frontkanäle per Klinke-Cinch-Adapter an. Den Rest erledigt eine interne Schaltung im Concept E Magnum.
> Selbstverständlich können Sie das Set auch jederzeit wieder zum 5.1-Set ergänzen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Lautsprecher Teufel GmbH



Auf der Homepage habe ich noch fogende Beschreibung gefunden:
_
Sonstiges :
- Analoger 5.1 Eingang (Cinch) zum direkten Anschluss von Soundkarten und DVD-Spielern mit integrierten Decodern
- Betrieb wahlweise vollaktiv oder als reiner Aktiv-Subwoofer

_

Ist also ein analoges System. (schließe ich daraus)
Woraus ich nicht ganz schlau werde ist :

1.:  "* Betrieb wahlweise vollaktiv oder als reiner Aktiv-Subwoofer *"
was ist da der Unterschied ? Ich könnte mir höchstens einen Unterschied zw. einem passiven und einem aktiven Sub. vorstellen.
Und könnte das die Lösung für das Problem mit dem extra Signal für den Sub. im 2.1 Modus lösen ?

2.:  aus der E-Mail : "* Den Rest erledigt eine interne Schaltung im Concept E Magnum.* " ( daraus kann man vielleicht schließen, dass doch kein Sound verloren geht ? )

Thx     -Liko-


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2005)

Lik0 am 23.10.2005 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.:  "* Betrieb wahlweise vollaktiv oder als reiner Aktiv-Subwoofer *"
> was ist da der Unterschied ? Ich könnte mir höchstens einen Unterschied zw. einem passiven und einem aktiven Sub. vorstellen.
> Und könnte das die Lösung für das Problem mit dem extra Signal für den Sub. im 2.1 Modus lösen ?


 ich würde sagen: nein, das bedeutet folgendes: 

"vollaktiv" ist, wenn die kleinen boxen auch strom über den sub/steckdose bekommen.

nur der sub als aktivsubwoofer bedeutet, dass du die kleinen boxen direkt an den surroundverstärker anschließt und die dann keine zusätzliche eigene stromversorung haben, der sub aber (wie immer) hat strom.


an hifi-verstärker schließt man nämlich immer boxen ohne eigene stromversorgung an, passive halt. PC boxen mit eigener stromversorgung sind erst im laufe der zeit entstanden. der verstärker sitzt da quasi in den boxen selber.




> 2.:  aus der E-Mail : "* Den Rest erledigt eine interne Schaltung im Concept E Magnum.* " ( daraus kann man vielleicht schließen, dass doch kein Sound verloren geht ? )


 worauf bezieht sich das denn?
das problem ist: aus dem PC kommt im stereomodus nunmal nur aus EINER buchse der sound raus, halt nicht getrennt schon für den sub. lad dir doch mal die anleitung von den boxen runter, kann gut sein, dass erstmal alles in den sub geht und man am sub dann was umstellen kann, so dass er en einkommendes signal in jedem falle auch für den sub in bass und nicht-bass trennt, so ne art stereo-modus.


ps: ist es wirklich so, dass die zwei kleinen boxen hinten dich dermaßen stören würden, dass du sie nur aufbauen willst, wenn du 5.1 unbedingt haben willst...?    man kann dich zB auch an der wand befestigen oder so. 


pps: eigentlich müßte - wenn du die hinteren einfach absteckst, aber windows in 5.1 läßt, zB bei musik der sound trotzdem wie bei stereo klingen INKLUSIVE bass auf den sub. ich weiß nur nciht, was mit dem center ist, ob man den dann auch braucht, damit nix verloren geht... die hinteren rbauchst du aber auf keinen fall zwingend.


----------



## Lik0 (23. Oktober 2005)

Herbboy am 23.10.2005 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: ist es wirklich so, dass die zwei kleinen boxen hinten dich dermaßen stören würden, dass du sie nur aufbauen willst, wenn du 5.1 unbedingt haben willst...?    man kann dich zB auch an der wand befestigen oder so.
> 
> 
> pps: eigentlich müßte - wenn du die hinteren einfach absteckst, aber windows in 5.1 läßt, zB bei musik der sound trotzdem wie bei stereo klingen INKLUSIVE bass auf den sub. ich weiß nur nciht, was mit dem center ist, ob man den dann auch braucht, damit nix verloren geht... die hinteren rbauchst du aber auf keinen fall zwingend.




Dei beiden hinteren Sateliten würden halt mit den Ständern mitten im Raum vor meinem Schreibtisch stehen . (Bzw. wenn ich am Schreibtisch sitze, mitten im Raum hinter mir   )
Fände ich nicht so optimal. An der Wand hab ich noch nicht nachgedacht ... 
vielleicht finde ich da ne Lösung.
Nachdem ich die Anleitung gelesen hab denke ich, dass das schon alles so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle 
Ich werd das System jetzt einfachmal bestellen und wenns nicht passt zurückschicken. 

Danke dir für die Erklärungen ( auch am späten Sonntag Abend  )


----------

